# Unseen color film shows US Marines in action all the way back to the 1930's



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2016)

Thought this was cool enough to share. 

_Never-before-seen films of Marines ramming artillery shells into large guns on the beaches of Iwo Jima in 1945 and standing amid sandbags during the 1968 siege of Khe Sanh in Vietnam are part of a vast collection of silent, color footage being repaired, preserved and eventually placed online for all to see.

The Marine Corps is sending the rare stockpile of films to specialists in South Carolina. Some of the images have been in storage for 70 years and offer viewers a gritty 'you-were-there' view of military life. 

Most films were not even seen by the combat photographers who shot them with hand-held cameras from the late 1930s through the Second World War, Korea and Vietnam_

Captivating unseen color footage shows US Marines in action


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thought this was cool enough to share.
> 
> _Never-before-seen films of Marines ramming artillery shells into large guns on the beaches of Iwo Jima in 1945 and standing amid sandbags during the 1968 siege of Khe Sanh in Vietnam are part of a vast collection of silent, color footage being repaired, preserved and eventually placed online for all to see.
> 
> ...




Pretty cool stuff, brother, sorry I missed this thread when you first posted it.

There's one picture in this article I question, and that's the one showing paratroops being dropped from a Herky...and the caption reads something like "Marines parachute to help the effort in Vietnam..."

I think the photo is of an Army or ARVN airborne practice jump. Too many guys to be a Recon Team.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 23, 2016)

Those are pretty cool.  Actually, those are _very_ cool.  The Museum of the Marine Corps has turned away tens of thousands of old pics and video because they just don't have room; I would love to see a concerted effort to save these images, and now in the digital age, put them into an "online library".


----------

